# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  В ядро 2.6.32 будет включена поддержка VMware virtual Ethernet NIC

## Синауридзе Александр

В 2.6.32-rc5 добавлена поддержка сетевой карты виртуальной машины VMWare — vmxnet3. Поддержка сетевой подсистемы VMware заметно упростит использование данного продукта в Linux. О добавлении поддержки гипервизора, без интеграции которого пользователям приходится перекомпилировать модули VMWare при каждом обновлении ядра или ждать месяцами, пока ничего не сообщается.

Драйвер можно попробовать, установив ядро 2.6.32-rc5.

Источник: opennet.ru

Подробности.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

